# 2 weeks and 1 sale on ebay!!



## JO53PH (Jul 24, 2008)

I have open ebay shop, i have 20 t shirts on there, only one sale!! What am i doing wrong? Also i'm torn between doing things i feel i want to and then doing things i think will sell.....i'm pleased with my stuff but no interest as of yet, not many hits either....any advise on selling on ebay??


----------



## KOV (Aug 29, 2008)

Would your target market shop ebay? Do you have a website?


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

What are you doing for marketing?


----------



## JO53PH (Jul 24, 2008)

I've done no marketing, well apart from facebook, i.e. starting a group etc, i'm thinking of doing posters a flyers, s'pose got a little dejected but i know no one is going to have the answers, but s'pose i jsut need to know it will take time....i always want everything to be NOW NOW NOW......


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. When you say you have 20 shirts on there, do you mean 20 designs, or just 20 listings?

It is not uncommon for sellers to have only one in ten items sell, but if you are only selling one in twenty, then something is adrift. What type of tees are you selling at the moment. Who are they aimed at?


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

The only problem with immediate gratification is it often times doesn't happen immediately....lol....keep trudging and plugging your products, don't give up just yet


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree its perfectly normal to take time and gain sales. Its all about patience and marketing your product


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

JO53PH said:


> I've done no marketing


 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< you're problem?


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

1. If listing as store inventory your item will not appear in any searches except store only searches or there are no or very few regular auction listings.
2. You need to sell a few items at regular auction listings with cross promotions to your store to get better traffic.
3. As already stated market more and keep on plugging along.

Good Luck!


----------



## reiyou (Oct 24, 2007)

I did a simple ebay search with the term "t-shirt", and 215,113 listings came up. Wow, that's a lot of competition.

Can you identify your Ebay Seller's name? I will search for your listings and see if there might be something inadvertantly turning people off, or maybe offer a suggestion or two (and perhaps some other forum members as well).


----------



## JO53PH (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok if you search on blam blam T Shirts on shop name search you should find me.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. There is nothing particularly wrong with your prices or products, so marketing is the most likely solution to getting more sales.

Tees that poke fun at religion are seldom big sellers. 

Do bear in mind that the EBay UK fees will be going up quite a lot from 24th September, so you need to focus on your options and re-assess what direction to take your business in.


----------



## JO53PH (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah i know, sort of had an idea of having a website with more 'highend' T SHirts and ebay to capture more of the mainstream market, i.e. car t shirts, funny t shirts etc.... i sort of rushed getting it set up and should of chilled out a bit. Its getting the balance right i s'pose, and being patient.... ultimately i wnt to be spending my time designing totally unique 'Art wear' which is wear my website will come in hopefully,.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

EBay UK used to be a good place to sell, but hundreds of sellers have shut up shop on there now, due to the ever inceasing fees. Often costs you more in the items you don't sell, than the profits you make on those that do.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you think that's bad, try paying for a vendor spot at craft shows and not selling anything... not only do you not make any money, you are out the space fee which is usually a lot more than the Fleabay listing fees...

Patience grasshopper....


----------



## Kapedano (Apr 2, 2008)

The shirt does not look real. This is a template of your design. I would never buy this for that simple fact. I would get a few models to model them. That would be a change.

Marketing always helps. Start adding people on My Space of your demographic? Just a thought.


----------

